# Madison Indiana RC On road racing



## asylum xtreme (Nov 11, 2012)

I am happy to annonce that we now have our on road program up and running at Madison RC. The program is a fast growing class with lots of local intrest. I am hopping to grow the program with the support of the racers.

The track is about 40x75 we have all new CRC carpet, new road rails, plenty of pitting space, with lots of plugs, the track is all new and a very clean and friendly invermint. come check us out. We race on road Sat. doors open at 10am racing starts at 1pm.


classes:
VTA USVTA RULES
USGT USVTA RULES
TC 17.5 ROAR RULES
1/12 SCALE 17.5 ROAR RULES
F1 UF1 RULES
LEGEND BREAKOUT CLASS RUN WHAT YOU HAVE BRUNG BUT DONT BREAK OUT

Any questions please call or post I will do my best to get back to you asoon as i can. Brandon 502-548-6608

With your help we can grow this into a great time.
Like Madison RC OUTLAWS on facebook


----------



## asylum xtreme (Nov 11, 2012)

*Pic of track*

















this is a couple of pic i had on my phone of the track


----------



## asylum xtreme (Nov 11, 2012)

March 8th we will be holding a trophy race for the on road guys if you can make it out let me know what class you will be running so i can get everything ordered up. entry for this race will be 25. per class


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

Is the trophy race going to be 2 heats and a main or 3 heats and a main?


----------



## asylum xtreme (Nov 11, 2012)

*main*

we will run 3 heats and a main. trophy for 1-3 and tq. i will also put up a 100.00 for the winner of the largest class


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

Ok. That sounds better


----------



## microed (Dec 1, 2009)

asylum xtreme said:


> March 9th we will be holding a trophy race for the on road guys if you can make it out let me know what class you will be running so i can get everything ordered up. entry for this race will be 25. per class


I thought you raced on-road on Saturdays, but the 9th is Sunday. Is this correct?

-Ed


----------



## asylum xtreme (Nov 11, 2012)

It's will be on Saturday the 8th


----------



## microed (Dec 1, 2009)

What is the address for your track? What is the best way to get there from Indianapolis?

-Ed


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

What are you using for track lane barriers? 

They look interesting. Do you have any cross-over the median accidents?


----------



## microed (Dec 1, 2009)

crispy said:


> What are you using for track lane barriers?
> 
> They look interesting. Do you have any cross-over the median accidents?


Crispy, 

It is Road Rail. We used to use that all the time at Indy RC. Some of it is still laying around at Indy RC if you want to see what it looks like. You can certainly jump over it, but you can do that with most track barriers if you drive like a dope.


----------



## asylum xtreme (Nov 11, 2012)

microid is correct i have not seen any major issues as of now with the track road rails, once on road track is up and going good i will be buying crc click rails.


----------



## asylum xtreme (Nov 11, 2012)

the track address is: 
3000 shun pike 
Madison Indiana, 47250

Im not sure on the best way there, i would mapquest it. i do know some of my oval guy come from indy and they say it takes them about 1 hour 15 min.


----------



## microed (Dec 1, 2009)

D


asylum xtreme said:


> the track address is:
> 3000 shun pike
> Madison Indiana, 47250
> 
> Im not sure on the best way there, i would mapquest it. i do know some of my oval guy come from indy and they say it takes them about 1 hour 15 min.


Thanks for the info. I will try to make it down for VTA and maybe some 17.5.


----------



## asylum xtreme (Nov 11, 2012)

*website*

i have been working on a website it has along way to go, i am computer dum lol check it out

madisonrcoutlaws.co


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

asylum xtreme said:


> i have been working on a website it has along way to go, i am computer dum lol check it out
> 
> madisonrcoutlaws.co


In the interim, just post everything you have in the 1st post in this thread.

Hours, address/directions, schedule, classes, rules, etc...

That'll get everyone started.


----------



## microed (Dec 1, 2009)

microed said:


> D
> 
> Thanks for the info. I will try to make it down for VTA and maybe some 17.5.


BTW, I was referring to coming down to your upcoming trophy race on March 8. I forgot to say that in my previous post.

-Ed


----------



## asylum xtreme (Nov 11, 2012)

On road track info:

classes:
VTA USVTA RULES
USGT USVTA RULES
TC 17.5 ROAR RULES
1/12 SCALE 17.5 ROAR RULES
F1 UF1 RULES


Contact info:
Madison RC Outlaws
3000 Shun Pike
Madison In, 47250

Phone# 502-548-6608

On road racing is on Saturday's doors open at 10a.m. racing starts at 1p.m.
We have the newest verson of mylaps and rc scoring pro, please take not that the black trandsponders will not work with this system. we so offer rental trandsponders if you do not own one.


----------



## asylum xtreme (Nov 11, 2012)

there will be no onroad racing saturday, the landlord will be doing work on the building that morning.


----------



## asylum xtreme (Nov 11, 2012)

just a couple weeks till the trophie race


----------



## microed (Dec 1, 2009)

asylum xtreme said:


> just a couple weeks till the trophie race


Looking forward to it. Maybe the snow will be melted by then.


----------



## asylum xtreme (Nov 11, 2012)

race is less than a week away i would like to get a feel for what everyone wants to run so i can get trophys ordered, i know i have vta, and 1/12 guys who are local and want to run what other class will be there...............


----------



## microed (Dec 1, 2009)

Will there be any price break on the entry fee for running a second or third class? 

I would like to run 17.5 and VTA.

-Ed


----------



## asylum xtreme (Nov 11, 2012)

It will be 25 for the first and 15 after that


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

asylum xtreme said:


> It will be 25 for the first and 15 after that


 Put me down for USGT and VTA :thumbsup:
David


----------



## Matt P. (Nov 17, 2011)

I plan to be there for 17.5 and VTA


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

Brandon, Are you going to open @10am this Sat?

David


----------



## asylum xtreme (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes open at 10 unless you all want earlier


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

I will be there with my 17.5 TC


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

That's "6th place in the WORLD Jonesy" and his 17.5...

When you going to run at Indy? Jeremiah's head is getting too big. He needs the competition and he won't drive to Madison because the wife has him on the short leash...

P.S. Where's my body?


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

crispy said:


> That's "6th place in the WORLD Jonesy" and his 17.5...
> 
> When you going to run at Indy? Jeremiah's head is getting too big. He needs the competition and he won't drive to Madison because the wife has him on the short leash...
> 
> P.S. Where's my body?


I remember when I was fast at only one track.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

crispy said:


> That's "6th place in the WORLD Jonesy" and his 17.5...
> 
> When you going to run at Indy? Jeremiah's head is getting too big. He needs the competition and he won't drive to Madison because the wife has him on the short leash...
> 
> P.S. Where's my body?


Hah, I will have it with me Sat if you are coming down to madison. If not I will drop it off friday at Slots

P.S. - You never tell a painter "no hurry" :freak:


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

cwoods34 said:


> I remember when I was fast at only one track.


That's not nice.LOL 

As of this morning I now have two boys to feed, cloth and send to college someday. It's just a hobby of racing toy cars anyway. I have enough fun racing locally and just enough time to do that. Heck now that JCP has the dirt oval done I don't have to travel to do my DO racing either. 

I asked the wife if she would mind me coming down this Saturday. It all depends on her condition since she is going to get fixed Thursday and I can bring her home Friday. We'll see.

Jeremiah


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Haha you know I'm just bustin your chops. Too bad more guys can't travel as much as Jonesy and I can!


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

cwoods34 said:


> Haha you know I'm just bustin your chops. Too bad more guys can't travel as much as Jonesy and I can!


I know it bud.

Here is a pic of the new little man. Fresh out of the oven at 1:57 this morning.


Jeremiah


----------



## asylum xtreme (Nov 11, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

asylum xtreme said:


> Yes open at 10 unless you all want earlier


Me and Walt have been known to be at a track before the sun has come up :drunk: But 10am is fine, just wanted to make sure of the 10am opening. See you at 9:50am. :thumbsup:

-David


----------



## asylum xtreme (Nov 11, 2012)

tomorrow is the day i know i have been waiting for, im getting pumped, i about have my 1/12 scale ready for the track. 

dont forget the winner of the largest class will pay 100. bucks
1/12 scale winner will get a set of C&M light weight hubs

i hope to see you all there.


----------



## microed (Dec 1, 2009)

Had a great time racing yesterday. Enjoyed the track. Very nice facility you have there.

-Ed


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

microed said:


> Had a great time racing yesterday. Enjoyed the track. Very nice facility you have there.
> 
> -Ed


+1... Thanks again to Brandon and his crew for putting on a good show. Looking forward to my next trip down. :thumbsup:

-David


----------



## asylum xtreme (Nov 11, 2012)

thank you guys for the positive feed back,


----------



## microed (Dec 1, 2009)

asylum xtreme,
You have a PM.


----------



## asylum xtreme (Nov 11, 2012)

back at you


----------



## asylum xtreme (Nov 11, 2012)

feel free to call me also if pm didnt come through 502-548-6608


----------



## microed (Dec 1, 2009)

Asylum xtreme,

You have another PM.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

How many 12th scales are you getting on Saturdays?


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

Any time for track use on Sundays?

Jeremiah


----------



## Reject2424 (Feb 13, 2007)

ThrottleKing said:


> Any time for track use on Sundays?
> 
> Jeremiah


We open the doors around 10 and race at 2pm for oval.
Sam


----------

